# mot de passe compte mail ttes les 5'



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, Voici mon pb: mail me redemande toutes les 5 minutes les mots de passe de mes comptes mail, j'ai beau les enregistrer ds le trousseau ça recommence, que faire ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Je me rappelle avoir eu ce problème à une époque (il y a eu plusieurs fils à ce sujet sur le forum auxquels j'ai participé, il faudrait les rechercher).

Tu peux toujours vérifier le paramétrage des comptes de Mail. Mais c'est très probablement un problème de connexion au serveur de messagerie dû à un dysfonctionnement du système d'identification chez ton FAI (la connexion n'aboutit qu'après plusieurs tentatives).

Quand ça m'est arrivé (suite à une modification des mots de passe chez mon FAI), j'ai pris mon mal en patience, et j'ai réduit l'intervalle entre deux relevées de courrier (je suis passé de 1 à 10 minutes) afin de réduire le nombre d'erreurs. C'est revenu tout seul à la normale au bout de quelques semaines.


EDIT: pour moi, c'était chez Free


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Mars 2008)

T'es chez Free? 

Si c'est le cas, on est nombreux à avoir le même problème.


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

merci pour les tuyaux, je suis chez free, le pb ne se pose pas avec thunderbird, j'ai donc  paramétré: relever ttes les 15' , à voir si ça résoud le pb ...


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

relever ts les quart d'heure n'a servi à rien, ça déconne tjs ..


----------



## Alycastre (19 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> T'es chez Free?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, on est nombreux à avoir le même problème.



Je suis chez Free depuis toujours, et n'ai jamais un problème de ce genre, je relève tous les 5' 
Et comme il est dit, sur Thunderbird cela fonctionne ....


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mars 2008)

bou a dit:


> relever ts les quart d'heure n'a servi à rien, ça déconne tjs ..


Oui, ça ne résout pas le problème, mais ça atténue la gêne.

Maintenant, tu peux aussi te passer Mail pour un temps, et utiliser d'autres moyens pour accéder à tes mails (accès webmail, ou utilisation de Thunderbird comme il est suggéré plus haut).


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

effectivement c'est une soluce, avec thunderbird ça marche, c'est quand même pas normal de devoir se couper un bras ...


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mars 2008)

... la faute à Free.

Et encore ce n'est que passager. 

Les quelques FAI qui se partagent le marché n'ont pas fini de nous en faire voir. J'ai déjà eu plusieurs semaines d'interruption de service Internet ; il existe ça et là des limitations de bande passante en fonction du contenu transmis ; depuis l'été dernier, pour un grand nombre d'abonnés, il n'est plus possible de s'adresser au serveur SMTP (envoi de mails) de son choix... Que nous réservent-ils encore ?


----------



## RICOOL (19 Mars 2008)

suis chez free et j'ai le même soucis, j'ai plus plusieurs comptes et il me demande sans cesse mes mots de passe et suis chez  FREE (qui cela dit en passant sont nuls en tchat technique, jamais vu des crét... pareils ...)
si il yen  a qui ont la solution (pas pour le manque de compétences des tchateurs techniques ...;-))
je suis cette conversation avec intérêt !


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

Comme vous tous, j'ai le soucis du mot de passe avec free que mail me redemande toutes les 5 minutes, je viens de reparamètrer ma boite mail free en utilisant le protocole imap au lieu de pop et pour l'instant mail ne me redemande plus rien ... donc imap serait la solution !


----------



## shuby (19 Mars 2008)

Oui et bien moi pareil!!
Depuis 2 jours il me redemande le mot de passe de mes comptes sur Free!!
Mais uniquement sur mon Imac, j'ai bien tout vérifié, trousseau, mot de passe...!!


----------



## Ordha (19 Mars 2008)

+1 également chez Free


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

salut tsss, comment tu fais pour paramétrer de pop.free.fr à imap ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Il y a un autre post ouvert sur le meme sujet. Voici le lien pour le suivre: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=210216

Apparement une solution est dispo mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de la tester. Je dois attendre de rentrer chez moi ce soir.​


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

bou a dit:


> salut tsss, comment tu fais pour paramétrer de pop.free.fr à imap ?
> Merci d'avance



Hello,
Obligé de recréer un compte, et de sélectionner comme type de compte IMAP au lieu de POP, le serveur est imap.free.fr, pour la suite rien de ne diffère du type de compte pop.


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

merci de ta réponse, j'avais simplement remplacé pop par imap sans recréer de cpte et ça ne marchait pas


----------



## kesako (19 Mars 2008)

Quel est l'interet de passer par un compte imap plutot que pop ?​


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

un peu de lecture ... c'est le futur !!


----------



## Alycastre (19 Mars 2008)

J'ai fait "switcher" une dizaine de personnes, sur l'hexagone, aucune n'a de problème de "relevage" de mails .... elles sont toutes sous Tiger ...... Chercher l'erreur :rateau:


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

Comme indiqué ds un autre post, à longlet Mail préférence/ comptes/ avancé/ authentification: par mot de passe s'en va à chaque démarrage de mail et est remplacé par pop apop, donc chaque fois qu'on relance mail ça redéconne et il faut reparamétrer authentification par mot de passe, on se croirait sur un PC ....


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

Dans le post conseillé il est marqué de cocher la case réserve sous le mot de passe, je ne trouve pas cette case ou la cocher ?


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> J'ai fait "switcher" une dizaine de personnes, sur l'hexagone, aucune n'a de problème de "relevage" de mails .... elles sont toutes sous Tiger ...... Chercher l'erreur :rateau:



Han le troll ...  je repasse sous Tiger parce que je préfère pop à imap ....


----------



## Calor45 (19 Mars 2008)

J'ai également ce problème de perte de mot de passe Free depuis hier.
ce n'est pas la 1ere fois, en général je ne fait rien et le lendemain tout remarche mais on dirait que cette fois ci ça dure un peu plus longtemps que d'habitude.
Cordialement.


----------



## bou (19 Mars 2008)

y a quand même un gros progrès qd on sélectionne authentification par mot de passe à l'onglet avancé le pb est résolu tant qu'on ne relance pas mail ...


----------



## Alycastre (19 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Han le troll ...  je repasse sous Tiger parce que je préfère pop à imap ....


:mouais: 
Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est que vous êtes (semble-t-il) sous Leo ... Donc, au lieu d'incriminer d'emblée Free, cherchons ailleurs, genre Mail de Leo ....


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> :mouais:
> Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est que vous êtes (semble-t-il) sous Leo ... Donc, au lieu d'incriminer d'emblée Free, cherchons ailleurs, genre Mail de Leo ....



:mouais: :mouais: c'était une "joke", je rappelle que le soucis ne se produit qu'avec le protocole "pop" *et pas avec "imap"*, donc au lieu d'attendre, de chercher pourquoi/comment passons sous imap !


Bon, je vais faire le tout gros complexe, là, avec cette impression d'être le seul Freenaute à n'avoir pas ce problème !

Mais vous, vous allez faire comme les copains, filer dans le forum "Internet et réseau" (j'ai l'impression que ça va fusionner sec, là bas )


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mars 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> :mouais:
> Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est que vous êtes (semble-t-il) sous Leo ... Donc, au lieu d'incriminer d'emblée Free, cherchons ailleurs, genre Mail de Leo ....


Ben moi je n'étais pas sous Leopard quand ça m'est arrivé, mais sous Tiger.

Et il ne fait aucun doute que dans mon cas, c'était bien les serveurs de Free (service POP3 et/ou bases de données d'identification) qui faisaient la sourde oreille (ça marchait, mais pas du premier coup, ce qui faisait que mail abandonnait en redemandant un mot de passe pour quelques-uns des comptes, ou bien désactivait la relève du courrier des comptes non atteints).

Si le fait d'utiliser IMAP règle le problème, pourquoi pas. J'avoue ne pas avoir essayé.


----------



## Alycastre (21 Mars 2008)

bou a dit:


> merci pour les tuyaux, je suis chez free, le pb ne se pose pas avec thunderbird, j'ai donc  paramétré: relever ttes les 15' , à voir si ça résoud le pb ...



D'autres ont testé avec Thunderbird ??? ....   :rateau:


----------



## Anick88 (21 Mars 2008)

Même problème et je ne suis pas avec free


----------

